# Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen



## Deichkind (7. April 2014)

Das letzte Wochenende:
Als eingefleischtes Mitglied der Bellyboat-Fraktion fischt man natürlich nicht in fremden Gewässern aber leider ist man mit seiner schwimmenden Fischfabrik immer stark windabgängig. Soll heissen, während die Mefoangler von besten Fängen bei ordentlich Wind, Welle und trübem Wasser posten, macht unsereins ein langes Gesicht und kann sein Geraffelt im Keller lassen. Also hin und her überlegt und nochmals BSH gesichtet und dann das BB zwar ins Auto geschmissen aber mit dem festen Vorsatz auf dem Weg zum Wasser, der Mefofraktion heute die Stirn zu bieten und dem Silber nachzustellen.:q

Kann doch nich so schwer sein?!?! Dabei schiessen einem auf dem Weg ans Wasser immer wieder Gedanken und Postings durch den Kopf: "1.000 Würfe pro Fisch" … oder "nur der Köder der im Wasser ist, fängt auch"!

Also hoch motiviert an die Küste (Niendorf), Rute aufgebaut, vorbildlich den Drilling gegen den Einzelhaken getauscht, vor Energie strotzend ans Wasser marschiert, um dann durch die Gischt der ca. 1,50 hohen Wellen wieder zur Besinnung zu kommen und gegen den Eindruck zu kämpfen, dass Mefoangler vollends nen Knall haben müssen! Fischen? Unmöglich!

Also meckernd und motzend zurück zum Auto und ab nach Pelzerhaken! Dort dann glücklicherweise andere Bedingungen! Viel besserer Wind und trübes Wasser. So, nun aber! Dritter Wurf! Rums! Rute krumm. Nach einem tollen Drill hielt ich sie kurz in der Hand, schnelles Foto und ab mit der silbernen Schönheit zurück ins Wasser (da nur ca. 40 cm)! Somit wurde mein kupferfarbener, 18 g Kinetic dank Euch schräger Mefofraktion direkt versilbert! Weitere Kontakte hatte ich nicht! Ich danke Euch für den tollen Tag und das breite Grinsen in meinem Gesicht!

Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten oder wie heisst das so schön? Also den nächsten Tag früh hoch und ab ans Wasser. Fehmarn! Der Wind sollte gegen Mittag von ner strammen 5 aus Ost auf Süd drehen und komplett einschlafen. In Staberhuk aber dann ne mega Welle und null Chance auf BB. Also ab nach Westermarkelsdorf. Blech schmeissen? Hmm? Nö! Zwischen den Mefoanglern also raus um dann nach 30 m direkt wieder rein zu fahren denn ich hatte das Gefühl auf nen fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen zu sein! Die Strömung hackte dermassen von der Seite und parallel zum Ufer, dass ich ca. 8 m pro Minute machte. Ja, ja, alle wissen das dort vielleicht, ich wusste es aber nicht! Nun bin ich schlauer!:vik: Also wieder den ganzen Mist ins Auto und ab nach Weissenhaus! Dort Ententeich und viele, viele, viele Mefoangler und null Strömung und null Fisch! Also wieder alles ins Auto und ab nach Dahme! Dann war auch endlich Mittag und der Wind schlief wie vorhergesagt auch ein und endlich gab's dann auch Fisch. Viel Fisch! Viele, viele Dorsche.

Um die Fische abzuschlagen habe ich einen neuen Todschläger nachdem ich meinen alten "Knüppel" verloren hatte. Habe also einen schönen Dorsch aufm Schoss liegen, hole aus und das sch… Teil flutsch mir aus der Hand und verabschiedet sich im Wasser. Holz hat da eben doch deutliche Vorteile. Ich also mein Zange zweckentfremdet!
Eine Minute später fällt mir das Teil vom Schoss direkt ins Wasser.Und das gerade jetzt bei viel, viel Fisch!#d

Aber es gibt ja noch das Messer inklusive Hülle. Is zwar etwas aufwendiger aber funktioniert auch! Unangenehm wird es dann nur wenn man ausholt, um den Leo ins Nirvana zu befördern und das Messer aus der Hülle flutscht und sich ebenfalls mit einem "platsch" in die Ostsee verabschiedet! #q

Dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Den Kompass (zur Sicherheit immer in den Tasche) ebenfalls zweckentfremdet und mit dumpfen Schlägen "Ost – Süd – Ost" die Leos versorgt. Da ich dann aber nix mehr für nen Kiemeschnitt hatte und ich meine Fische nicht vollends wie in der Steinzeit den Kopf abbeissen wollte, bin ich dann zurück und habe mir Ersatz aus dem Auto geholt. Tja, so ist der Tod dann auch mal auf Abwegen!

Am Ende waren es dann aber gut 30 schöne Leos von denen 12 mit durften!#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

na das ist doch mal ein klasse Erlebnis!
Danke dafür, dass Du das einstellst!!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (7. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Toller Bericht. Die Fische hast Du Dir wirklich verdient. Petri.....#6


----------



## bacalo (7. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Erlebtes Angeln#6.
Danke für deinen Bericht!


----------



## Corinna68 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Schöner Bericht#6Petri


----------



## magut (8. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Danke- toller Bericht


----------



## shad (8. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Hallo Deichkind,
ein suuuuper Bericht!!! Du solltest Autor für Angelzeitschriften werden! Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, bitte mehr davon!!!
Gruß, 
      shad


----------



## florianparske (8. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Danke für den tollen Bericht!

Hast du schonmal daran gedacht, deine Utensilien irgendwie mit Bändern oder Ausziehrollen (wie beim Fliegenfischen) an deiner Kleidung oder deinem Belly zu befestigen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Deichkind (8. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

@florianparske
Ja, habe ich aber diese ganzen Bänder überall … Ankerschnurr, Fischgalgen, dann die Bänder um die Ablage über den Beinen am BB zu fixieren usw.

|wavey:


----------



## labralehn (8. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Schöner Bericht sehr unterhaltsam.
Hast Du keine "schwimmenden" Messer, Zangen usw.?


----------



## Rosi (9. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Toller Bericht, dickes Petri#6
 Und mach mal den Magnet unter deinem Belly ab. Der befördert alles zum Mittelpunkt der Erde.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Man könnte auch drüber schreiben "Meine Irrfahrten auf Fehmarn" sowas,
aber immerhin hat es doch noch ganz gut geklappt! #6


----------



## Eckdeu (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Versilbertes Kupfer und der Tod auf Abwegen*

Der Bericht hat mir gut gefallen.Man sieht, dass du Humor hast. Außerdem was solls, solange im Auto noch Ersatz ist?!


----------

